# Vape King Fourways is hiring



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/15)

​

It has come to the point where we at Vape King Fourways need a little help with the running of our store! We are looking for a full time employee to come in and assist with Vape King.


*What are we looking for:*


Enthusiastic individual - preferably a student
Responsible and punctual individual
Knowledge of Vaping from beginner to enthusiast
Extensive Coil building knowledge
Knowledge of mechanical and regulated devices
Self motivated and hard working individual
A flare for sales

*What the position entails:*


Assisting with walk in customers
Assisting with stock takes on a weekly basis
Reporting directly to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff
Ensuring customer satisfaction with their instore experiences
General cleanliness of the store
Enthusiasm and helpfulness when dealing with customers
Occasional coil building for customers
Occasional trouble shooting with devices
Ensuring testers are full and in alphabetical order at all times

*Payment Structure:*

This is a commission only position for the time being.

Training will be provided on our inhouse systems, including point of sale, live help and reward points systems.


Please send your application in the form of a CV to sharri@vapeking.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

"Flare" for sales - pun intended?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/8/15)

I really want to work in a vape shop! But I don't think I'd be able to earn enough that way. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eequinox (12/8/15)

sounds like a dream job have the retail experience but not the vape know how lol


----------



## Tashreeq14 (14/8/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 33415​
> 
> It has come to the point where we at Vape King Fourways need a little help with the running of our store! We are looking for a full time employee to come in and assist with Vape King.
> 
> ...


Hi there 

So you are the actual boss of vape king?
If so then I would just like to know when will I be receiving the liquid from you guys that I have paid for last week friday already, and I have sent you guys proof of payment... and I have semt you giys emails about it but yet you guys havent responded to any.

So I would like to know what will use be doing about it seeing that you are the boss.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/8/16)

Jeez dude.... not the right place. Did you phone them before moaning on the forum?

When you order on a friday you can expect your goods the next week. Usually Tuesdays.

If its your first order from a vendor they will only ship when payment clears in their account. Only if they get to know you they might start shipping your orders immediately and taking the risk.

So in short... If I was the vendor I would only ship it on Monday when payment clears. 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (14/8/16)

Tashreeq14 said:


> Hi there
> 
> So you are the actual boss of vape king?
> If so then I would just like to know when will I be receiving the liquid from you guys that I have paid for last week friday already, and I have sent you guys proof of payment... and I have semt you giys emails about it but yet you guys havent responded to any.
> ...



Wrong sub section on the fourm to make this comment?. 
This is the hiring sub section

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/16)

Tashreeq14 said:


> Hi there
> 
> So you are the actual boss of vape king?
> If so then I would just like to know when will I be receiving the liquid from you guys that I have paid for last week friday already, and I have sent you guys proof of payment... and I have semt you giys emails about it but yet you guys havent responded to any.
> ...



Hi @Tashreeq14 

Please note we wait for payments to clear in the account before shipping off any orders, if the reference used is incorrect we are unable to allocate the payment immediately, please PM me with your order number and the email address used so I can look into this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veen (14/1/19)

Hi,

I’d just like to find out if you guys have any vacancies at your stores.

Thanks
Veen


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/1/19)

Veen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’d just like to find out if you guys have any vacancies at your stores.
> 
> ...



Hi @Veen 

Unfortunately we have no vacancies at the moment, but send your cv to sharri@vapeking.co.za anyway and I will keep it on record.


----------

